# Mirage Drive



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Any body got any input on this system, I am looking for; is it a POS or is it worth it? It looks really sweet. whatcha yakmasters think?

http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaking/miragedrive.html


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

*barty*

I have a orange Hobie Outback/Hank Parker.
and I love it, it is hands free fishing and the mirage drive is just the best. I used it freshwater fishing for catfish at backbay, and I go to Owl Creek and lynnhaven Inlet all the time, and get flounder, bluefish, spot, stripers. I test the power of the mirage all the time when I go against the current and the wind is in my face and I still cut through the water with no problems. I have two rod holders near my seat mounted on the side and I troll all the time, I have caught more fish trolling then sitting still for them. without a doubt, the best investment for fishing I ever made. I have a deep freezer in my garage that is half full of flounder and stripers already in this young season.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Dang you Bart.....Don't make the price of my 'yak go up...... 

The mirage drive looks sweet, but it also looks like there could be problems. I've read about a few different issues on that 'yak site.

Them little fins sure look like they'd be beggin to hang up on EVERYTHING. Don't look like they'd take much punishment either.

Sure would be "da bomb" to be able to fish, and not paddle....

The Hobie looks like it comes "ready to go fishin", too which offsets a lot of the extra cost....

I hope some more folks who KNOW will chime in. 

This crap is ruining my sleep, I'm thinking of ways to put stuff in/on a 'yak I don't even own, and haven't ever even been IN ONE!!!

I guess there's only ONE cure.....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The flippers on the mirage drive are said to be able to fold up for shallow water areas, As little as I would be in what you would call "skinny water" it doesn't matter. I will still have a paddle with me to cross some shallows if need be.
Most of my fishing will be done in no less than 2 feet of water. A lot around the jettys and docks in the mayport area also up on the shoals in nassau sound. Now just gotta find a dealer to go and beat down on the price


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*wouldnt trade it for anything*

I love mine, as far as skinny water goes, push the padels forward and its a 2" draft, or take them completely out,,, the only downside I see is they are a bit heavy, but Im an old man who still thinks hes 20....


http://villagerecorders.com/kayak.htm


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

I hear ya village, I would not trade mine for anything either, I had a regular yak and it was fun and I use it for other things, but for a pure fishing Assassin, this is the yak.


----------



## grif105 (May 23, 2006)

barty b said:


> The flippers on the mirage drive are said to be able to fold up for shallow water areas, As little as I would be in what you would call "skinny water" it doesn't matter. I will still have a paddle with me to cross some shallows if need be.
> Most of my fishing will be done in no less than 2 feet of water. A lot around the jettys and docks in the mayport area also up on the shoals in nassau sound. Now just gotta find a dealer to go and beat down on the price


The flippers do fold up out of the way when you push either pedal all the way forward. I love the hands free option when casting lures and when I stop pedaling and start paddling to work the pilings with bait, I just tie the lanyard shorter to keep the flippers up or wedge my small soft bait cooler between the pedals. Both ways work great, I have no problems with the fish stringer or fishing line getting caught up, plus it's a convenient place to keep the bait.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

just ordered an outback offa ebay, you guys were pretty much my deciding factor. Cant wait to get out and fish, probably gonna try inside of lynnhaven inlet. I might build up the guts to fish in that current near the bridge after i get pretty comfortable with it. It does look like it comes pretty much ready to fish


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

LP6....

I got NO experience to compare the Mirage Drive to...BUT I LOVE MY NEW YAK! I think that for fishing purposes, it's the only way to go. I just can't see fighting a fish with a paddle in my lap....


----------

